# Solar Panels...Supply Vs Demand???



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................I remember reading awhile back that Honda was going to start building solar panels , so maybe other large scale mfgers will enter the market place as well . As this happens prices should moderate and eventually Drop over time if I remember basic economics . So , My question IS how long will it be before this situation manifests itself and prices start coming down . fordy... :shrug:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Dont know,but I too have heard production is being ramped up.

BooBoo


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Price of Panels went up with the price of oil. I think the price sparked new interest in solar so demand went up. About 2 years ago I was able to pickup 55 watt panels for less than $3 a watt. Now it's hard to find those same panels for under $5 a watt. I don't see the price of them coming down any until a year or two after the price for oil stablizes. Thats what I think it'll take for some people to lose interest and demand to drop.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I think that silcon availability is what is holding PV panel production up. It takes a while for plants that produce silcon of adequate purity to come on line.


----------

